# Soil Prep for Sprigging Coastal



## Buster737 (Dec 11, 2010)

We are located in Central Texas (hard clay) how deep do we need to disk for coastal to take hold. We currently have between 2in. and 6in. of loose soil before we get into the hard clay. Thanks


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

If you got a rain today nothing bur maybe smooth the ground with a drag when the ground dries. 
Let the ground settle. 
Before sprigging in February spray with roundup and/or 2,4-D.

We had an inch here in my part of Bell County, TX


----------

